# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > Helensburgh and District Beekeepers Association >  Conservation of The Native Honey Bees

## gordon@windsmiths.co.uk

Big thanks to Jim McCulloch for his excellent talk on 25th April.

Jim's assed on the following information on web sites that he mentioned in his talk if members want to buy a nuc mating hive or want to try wing morphometry

1. http://www.buzzybeeshop.co.uk for queen breeding equipment (cheapest on the web) Swi-bine mating nuc £13.00 plus postage. Apidea mating hive £24.50 plus postage

2. https://www.bibba.org.uk  for free downloads on hive records, morphplot, drawwing etc

----------

